# Brandenburg: Angler zieht 70-Kilo-Fisch aus der Havel



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Brandenburg: Angler zieht 70-Kilo-Fisch aus der Havel​*Nicht nur Spanien, Italien oder der Rhein sind für dicke Waller gut, auch in Brandenburg scheinen Klimaentwicklung und Futterangebot Wallern zu taugen..

Wenn man das Bild des 70-Kilo-Wallers aus der Havel bei Rathenow anschaut, kann man jedenfalls nicht von Unterernährung sprechen:
http://www.bz-berlin.de/brandenburg/brandenburg-angler-zieht-70-kilo-fisch-aus-der-havel

Die Wampe erinnert mich eher an meine eigene, denn an Diät oder Schlankheitswahn...

Glückwunsch an den Fänger, der noch 2 kleinere gefangen hatte, und den großen, der bei 2,14m auch 70 Kilo auf die Waage brachte, dann wieder freigelassen hat.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandenburg: Angler zieht 70-Kilo-Fisch aus der Havel*

Hier noch was dazu....

http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Darum-hat-der-Wels-Angler-alles-richtig-gemacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandenburg: Angler zieht 70-Kilo-Fisch aus der Havel*

Danke Dir für diese Zusatzinfo.
Interessanter, lesenswerter Artikel..


----------

